# Repowered the 27 Contender



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Decided to pull the trigger on the Suzukis. Should have done this a long time ago. removed the thirsty 250ox66's and hung a set of 200's on her. Boat runs like a dream. Did not lose anything speed wise and gained all kinds of fuel mileage. At cruise I'm getting 2.5 MPG. These motors have a lot more torque than I anticipated.

I bought the motors from Cougar Marine in San Benito. Cheapest place for Suzukis anywhere. They did a great job on mounting the motors and would highly recomend them if your looking for new motors.

Will have more numbers after the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge this weekend.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Are those the 4 cylinder 200's?? or the V6


I am looking at re-powering this winter and debating between the Yamaha inline 200s or the Suzuki. Not much info out there yet on the Inline Suzuki 200 so any info you have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Yes they are the 4 cylinder motors. DF200A 
Will have more info on the motors after the weekend. Spent Saturday and Sunday breaking them in. So far I am very impressed.


----------



## captqueeg (Jun 23, 2015)

*$$$$$*



chuck richey said:


> Yes they are the 4 cylinder motors. DF200A
> Will have more info on the motors after the weekend. Spent Saturday and Sunday breaking them in. So far I am very impressed.


They're Beautiful! Can I ask what they set you back? I could use a re-power myself. I'd also need a new transom-mount to run Twins.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Very nice! The white Zukes are sexy.


----------



## Fired Up (May 29, 2013)

sweet - PM sent


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Chuck!
Thanks for the kind words. Also so glad those beauties are performing better than you expected. The new Suzuki 200A's are amazingly powerful for an in-line 4 cylinder, more powerful than many 6's. Let me know your WOT rpms which will tell us if the prop pitch is correct. Otherwise, stay safe and happy boating!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Looking forward to helping you test them in T minus 4 hours...give or take!


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice, looking at 225's next spring


----------



## Wishfulthinking (Mar 10, 2012)

We are looking to repower 31' contender FA


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

**** what a weekend. Boat ran better than expected....... Will post more when I rest up!!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

updates?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

chuck richey said:


> **** what a weekend. Boat ran better than expected....... Will post more when I rest up!!!!


Very nice upgrade!


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

snapper tapper said:


> Nice, looking at 225's next spring


These new Suzuki 200A's will probably outperform any 225. Just FYI


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Here are some numbers from the weekend. 
396 total miles 
35.5 hours
46 mph tournament load
52 light load
5800 rpm wot
Not finished with the fuel management system yet so can't give good numbers. From what I can tell it will be near 2.5 but we never got in a hurry going anywhere.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

chuck richey said:


> Here are some numbers from the weekend.
> 396 total miles
> 35.5 hours
> 46 mph tournament load
> ...


Hey Chuck,
Those are pretty good numbers and I'm impressed with your rpm's since I questioned the 23" pitch on the props. For subsurface drive, that's great. How do these figures compare to your old motors?


----------



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

Any updates on the numbers? Im interested in the zukes


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

any more info on them would be great, I am close to pulling the trigger and the price on a pair of the inline DF200s is hard to beat


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

I running 08 175 sukes on my 99 27, turning 3X16X20 suke props. I see 40 knots (46 mph) WOT with a tuna load, but I never make more than 42 knots light (48 mph). I get 1.87mpg (1.5 kmpg for those that wanted to know) average over all. I have OLD fuel management so take it for what it is worth but I see 2.1 mpg light and 1.8mpg more typically running in the ocean. Mine have been great motors for 700 hours +/-.

I hope to upgrade to those one day.

R


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

What is weight difference between new motors and old?


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Ha, i didn't know Zuke's came in White! Very cool motors!


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

Did you look at the V6 225's, if so what made you go with the inline 4's over the V6's ?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very cool! Congrats on your new motors!


----------



## ajn775 (Jul 26, 2012)

snapper tapper said:


> Did you look at the V6 225's, if so what made you go with the inline 4's over the V6's ?


The 27 opens were built for lighter 2-stokes and the i4's are pretty close to 2-stroke weight. There are alot of 27 opens with v6's but I've heard they tend to ride stern heavy. The 27t (now 30t) was designed for heavier 4-strokes.


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info, may have to look at that for an option. I'm running a 26 hydra sports pretty heavy already. 6250lbs plus 250gal of fuel, and what ever gear.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

We just replaced trip 300 yamaha hpdi with trip 300 zukes. 36 contender. I think our fuel burn is about 1.3. Great improvement, very quiet. I'm ready to burn some fuel and get the deck bloody.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

I just did the same thing on a slightly smaller scale, replaced a couple of 2003 DF140's with over 2,000 trouble free hours with two new 2015's. Even going with same make/model, they are much quieter, increased full economy, getting a cruise of 32 and 3.2 mpg, performance increased, had to go up on pitch to slow the rev's to 6,100, hooked them into my NMEA2000 network for full gauges, using both existing gauges and digital on the HDS


----------



## gbeardjr (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll be re-powering too over the winter where did you get your zukes? I'm looking for twin 140's as well


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

I shopped all over for about 6 months, even calling down to Louisiana and Florida, I ended up at Northshore Marine in Channelview. No one I found could beat their drive out installed price. It was a plug and play since I previously had Suzuki's, and got my boat back in two days. They even helped when I sold the old engines off the back. I've done business off and on with them for 30 years, purchased a smaller engine along time ago and have never had complaints. If you have questions on the 140's or anything send me a pm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Sorry been busy with work. I would definitly call Cougar Marine and let him quote your motors. Great service and best price I could find. 


These motors are unreal. Graet torque and fuel burn is amazing. 

Cougar Marine 956-399-3272


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

TXFishin said:


> I just did the same thing on a slightly smaller scale, replaced a couple of 2003 DF140's with over 2,000 trouble free hours with two new 2015's. Even going with same make/model, they are much quieter, increased full economy, getting a cruise of 32 and 3.2 mpg, performance increased, had to go up on pitch to slow the rev's to 6,100, hooked them into my NMEA2000 network for full gauges, using both existing gauges and digital on the HDS


What was your burn numbers at 32 with your 2003 Suzukis? Wow 3.2 is amazing for twin motors. I only get 1.8-2.2 with my new to me Yamaha 150's.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

John the fisherman said:


> What was your burn numbers at 32 with your 2003 Suzukis? Wow 3.2 is amazing for twin motors. I only get 1.8-2.2 with my new to me Yamaha 150's.


This was just past the 4,000 rpm break-in procedure, where you can run the engines at desired speed as long as you do not run wot for more than 5 min.

In this picture they were burning just slightly over 5 gph each at just under 32 mph, so around 3.0 to 3.1 mpg, wasn't fully in sync or trimmed perfect though.

The economy has gone up to about 3.2 mpg, or 32 mph at 10 gph burn at cruise

Even the older 2003's with over 2,000 hours each I got about 2.8 mpg


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

I had looked into re-powering with twin 150's, but with the added weight (an additional 156lbs or 78lbs each) and only adding 20HP, the HP to weight ratio just didn't add up, might have actually slowed the boat down and increased fuel consumption


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I bought a pair of the Suzuki inline 200s this week. Looking forward to getting them hung.


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE=Jolly Roger;15304514]I bought a pair of the Suzuki inline 200s this week. Looking forward to getting them hung.[/QUOTE]What did you like over the Zuke 225's on your Angler. What does that boat weigh if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Df200ap*

check under boating forum ....."Suzuki 200 4cyl"...nice install on a Trophy 25..

Shaver Street did it last week for a Gent from Beaumont ..I was there but do not remember what the previous power was...I am trying to get the performance numbers....

d law 
liberty


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

I cannot wait to hear your numbers Jolly!!

R


----------



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS (Apr 21, 2010)

I would also be interested in hearing what the cost to repower w/ the zukes is. Would you pm me or shoot me a text (361) 290-2918? I am currently looking at a 2001 27 Open that has 200 HPDI's. I will run the HPDI's until they die, but trying to figure out a budget # of what to expect when that happens. 

Thanks and congrats on the new setup. The white zukes are hard to beat!


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

*zuke*



Jolly Roger said:


> I bought a pair of the Suzuki inline 200s this week. Looking forward to getting them hung.


I need to see some pics and numbers. You have me thinking about inline 4's rather that the 225 V6.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

snapper tapper said:


> I need to see some pics and numbers. You have me thinking about inline 4's rather that the 225 V6.


May be a few weeks, this is always the busiest time of the year for me. Might be December before I get any real numbers, and still will be dialing in heights and props that month. Motors are being dropped off tomorrow, but might be a couple weekends before me and Justin can get them hung. And looking at the forecast this weekend, going to try and get my wife and little girl out one last time this year before the install.

I would pick the inline 200s over the 225v6 for your boat. If you are going to do the V6 might as well do the 250ap the one with digital controls, gets better MPG then the df225.

Bought the motors from International Marine in Florida. They were considerable cheaper then anyone else, ran a special on THT that I could not pass up.


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> May be a few weeks, this is always the busiest time of the year for me. Might be December before I get any real numbers, and still will be dialing in heights and props that month. Motors are being dropped off tomorrow, but might be a couple weekends before me and Justin can get them hung. And looking at the forecast this weekend, going to try and get my wife and little girl out one last time this year before the install.
> 
> I would pick the inline 200s over the 225v6 for your boat. If you are going to do the V6 might as well do the 250ap the one with digital controls, gets better MPG then the df225.
> 
> Bought the motors from International Marine in Florida. They were considerable cheaper then anyone else, ran a special on THT that I could not pass up.


Thanks for the info. What does your bout weigh if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

snapper tapper said:


> Thanks for the info. What does your bout weigh if you don't mind me asking ?


hull weighs 5300lbs before rigging, loaded for overnight I am at 9000k.


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> hull weighs 5300lbs before rigging, loaded for overnight I am at 9000k.


Thanks I'm about the same maybe a little heaver, but really interested to hear your numbers. Thanks and good luck !


----------

